# Marvell Dreamplug



## balanga (Nov 18, 2017)

Has anyone ever attempted to install FreeBSD on one of these ?


----------



## tingo (Nov 18, 2017)

Google says yes.
And on the FreeBSD wiki: https://wiki.freebsd.org/DreamPlugBasics


----------



## Koen Martens (Dec 2, 2017)

FWIW i'm currently running FreeBSD on a dreamplug for my home router. It's a bit of a pain to keep it up to date. I track the releng/10.3 branch from git, and cross-compile kernel and world from that on a powerful intel machine. Then whenever I want to update, I diff the output of the previous build and the current build to see what files changed, and copy them over to the sd card. Every time I keep my fingers crossed, scared that something will break. But so far I've been lucky 

This is a small shell script I use to compile everything (based on the wiki pages mentioned):


```
#!/bin/sh

set -e

# https://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD/arm/crossbuild
# https://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSDMarvell

export BASEDIR=/usr/src/freebsd_dreamplug
export MAKEOBJDIRPREFIX=$BASEDIR/obj

MAKE_JOBS="-j 4"

cd $BASEDIR/src
make ${MAKE_JOBS} buildworld TARGET_ARCH=arm UBLDR_LOADADDR=0x6400000 __MAKE_CONF=/dev/null srcconf=/dev/null
make ${MAKE_JOBS} buildkernel TARGET_ARCH=arm KERNCONF=DREAMPLUG-1001 __MAKE_CONF=/dev/null srcconf=/dev/null
make installworld TARGET_ARCH=arm DESTDIR=$BASEDIR/dist __MAKE_CONF=/dev/null srcconf=/dev/null
make distribution TARGET_ARCH=arm DESTDIR=$BASEDIR/dist __MAKE_CONF=/dev/null srcconf=/dev/null
make installkernel TARGET_ARCH=arm KERNCONF=DREAMPLUG-1001 DESTDIR=$BASEDIR/dist __MAKE_CONF=/dev/null srcconf=/dev/null
```


----------

